# احبك يسوع



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يوليو 2012)

*دى رسمه سرقاها من نيفينا *
*او هى الى بعتتها لى لما قولت لها عجبانى عايزا ارسمها-*

*يعنى تقليد رسمه----*
*شكر خاص لكوبتيك لايون ( عياد) على القص--*
*الحقيقه ارسلها لى مقصوصه و اضاف إفكت لون على الرسمه فى شكلين-*
*من جمالهم قررت اضعهم الثلاثه-*
*الاوله هى الرسمه الاصليه بالالوان الاصليه-*
*يا رب تعجبكم *












*الرسمتين الجيين بئا دول Coptic4Ever2 عمل على الرسمه الاصليه شغل كبير على الفوتوشوب و لونهم-- الحقيقه عمل رااائع لاذم اعرضه عليكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

طبعااااااااااااااااااا حلوووووووووووين خالص

وشكرا كمان لاستاذ عياد لتعبه ومفتقدين تصميماته الحلوة

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك وموهبتك الجميلة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2012)

حلووووووووو جدااااااا
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> حلووووووووو جدااااااا
> ربنا يباركك ​



اشكرك على المرور الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (26 يوليو 2012)

حينما يحب أحد الرب بيعبر حسب موهبته عن هذا الحب فيصير شهادة حيه له مقبوله عنده
لذلك هي رائعة فعلاً ومحبوبة عند كل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد، النعمة معك
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2012)

جمييييييييييله شكرا جداا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يوليو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> حينما يحب أحد الرب بيعبر حسب موهبته عن هذا الحب فيصير شهادة حيه له مقبوله عنده
> 
> لذلك هي رائعة فعلاً ومحبوبة عند كل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد، النعمة معك​


 
* اشكرك على المرور الى بفرح بيه جدا -- اشكرك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يوليو 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> جمييييييييييله شكرا جداا


* اشكرك جدا جدا على مرورك الجميل *


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 يوليو 2012)

حلوى اوى بجد رسم ممتاز

سلم ايدك . ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 يوليو 2012)

اكرر معك احبك يا يسوع بكل مشاعرى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> طبعااااااااااااااااااا حلوووووووووووين خالص
> 
> وشكرا كمان لاستاذ عياد لتعبه ومفتقدين تصميماته الحلوة
> 
> + ربنا يبارك خدمتك وموهبتك الجميلة


* اشكرك ابوتاربو على مرورك و تشجيعك الدائم*
*و يا ريت عياد يشوف رسالتك دى...*
* الرب يباركك و يبارك خدمتك و تشجيعك للجميع..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يوليو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اكرر معك احبك يا يسوع بكل مشاعرى


 
* اشكرك على مرورك الجميل استاذى الغالى *
* نحبك يا يسوع *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> حلوى اوى بجد رسم ممتاز
> 
> سلم ايدك . ربنا يبارك حياتك


* اشكرك اخى الغالى على مرورك الجميل-*
* الرب يبارك حياتك *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2012)

اشكرك *Coptic4Ever2* 
على هذا التلوين-
*



*


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الوجوه لا ترسم غيابياً
جميلة يا حبوا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> الوجوه لا ترسم غيابياً
> جميلة يا حبوا


 اشكرك كاليموووو على التقييم و التشجيع--
 الرب يباركك


----------



## جورجينيو- (6 نوفمبر 2012)

وااااااو روعه يا حبوا  جد  حلوين اوووووى ربنا يبارك موهبتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 فبراير 2013)

جورجينيو- قال:


> وااااااو روعه يا حبوا جد حلوين اوووووى ربنا يبارك موهبتك


 
شكككرااا جورجينو على مرورك--
  و شكرا على التقييم
 عايزين نبقى نشوفك تانى انت مختفى


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (28 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يبارك اللي رسمها واللي عالجها واللي نقلها
واكيد محبة ربنا هي الفوتوشوب اللي بيحلي
زي موضوعك عن الكمانجا


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

فعلا كتير حلوين 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

حلوة حلوة حللللللللللللوة
وبجد اللي رسمها فنننننننننننننان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 ديسمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> ربنا يبارك اللي رسمها واللي عالجها واللي نقلها
> واكيد محبة ربنا هي الفوتوشوب اللي بيحلي
> زي موضوعك عن الكمانجا


 

 اشكرك على مرورك الغالى الرب يباركك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حلوة حلوة حللللللللللللوة
> وبجد اللي رسمها فنننننننننننننان


 يعنى تقصدى انى انا فناانه هههههههههههههههههههه 
 هيييييييييييييه:mus13:
 ربنا يخليكى نفختينى ههههههه بس دى على قدى اوى اوى بس انتى الى عيونك حلوه يا بتسطايه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 ديسمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> فعلا كتير حلوين​
> 
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ​


 
 شكرا سوسو حبيبتى على مرورك الملائكى الجميل
 الرب يباركك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2018)

يااااه مش عارفا حطيت الرسمه دى فين دلوقتى


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2018)

*برافو عليكي يا حبو*

*اشجعكي دائما على المحاولات - لانها حتما ستؤدي الى النجاح وفي كل شئ*

*رسومات جميلة وحلوة 
*

*مع الشكر والتقدير*

*الرب يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (28 مايو 2018)

*لا أنظر الى الصور بقد ما أنظر الى ذلك القلب المحب الطيب الذي رسم هذه الصورة فأراد ،الكل أن يعبر عن عمق حبه لسيده القدوس يسوع المسيح وكم هذا يفرحنا ويجمعنا جميعاً هذا الحب العظيم لنكون كلنا واحد في جسد المسيح .. آمين .
نعمة الرب القدير إلهنا الحي يعوض عن تعب محبتك وخدمتك وأعمالك أختي العزيزة حبو اعدائكم .. 
ومسائكم نعمة وبركة وخير .. آمين .*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *برافو عليكي يا حبو*
> 
> *اشجعكي دائما على المحاولات - لانها حتما ستؤدي الى النجاح وفي كل شئ*
> 
> ...



 اشكر paul  على تعليقك الجميل و تشجيعك-- ربنا يباركك  و يفرح قلبك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2018)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *لا أنظر الى الصور بقد ما أنظر الى ذلك القلب المحب الطيب الذي رسم هذه الصورة فأراد ،الكل أن يعبر عن عمق حبه لسيده القدوس يسوع المسيح وكم هذا يفرحنا ويجمعنا جميعاً هذا الحب العظيم لنكون كلنا واحد في جسد المسيح .. آمين .
> نعمة الرب القدير إلهنا الحي يعوض عن تعب محبتك وخدمتك وأعمالك أختي العزيزة حبو اعدائكم ..
> ومسائكم نعمة وبركة وخير .. آمين .
> *​*​**​*


*
امين .......
 اشكر محبتك الكبيره الى اكيد نابعه من فيض محبه يسوع فى قلبك--
يسوع الحبيب يملا قلبك اكثر و اكثر بمحبته و سلامه و فرحه 
و يبارك كل اعمالك و خدمتك 
 امين ..​**
​**
​*​


----------



## كليماندوس (13 يونيو 2018)

*اذا كنتى انتى اللى رسماها - إذن لديكى الموهبه ... فا الى الامام*

*كم اعشق الرسم بالقلم الرصاص فهو ينبض بالمعانى و يشرح و بالتفصيل وجهات و احساس راسمها 
*
*كما يمنح الفرد منا لحظات فى التامل للرسم و المعنى و الجهد و التركيز فى العمل الذى امامه*

*فى انتظار اعمالك الجديده " بالرصاص ايضا " و لا مانع ان كان هناك دُرر و عُتقاء كذلك*
*- - -*
* كل الشكر لكى على موضوعاتك المميزه و على مجهودك " سواء بالموضوع او لإحداث حركة بالمنتديات "*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ...
*


----------

